# Babyslayer absolutely killing an 855LB dead



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

the guys 22


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

He needs a new gym lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy fella


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Seriously?

Man that video is ****ing brutal

I'd probably run out of the gym in fear


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha 0 fks were given that day


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

That's something else that :/ wow


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

He needs a thicker Olympic bar, That ones gona snap then hel know about it!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd call just unloading and racking his plates a successful back workout


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

One of the best lifting clips i have seen in a long time for so many reasons


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

He needs to do some 900lb calf raises though to Match lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> He needs to do some 900lb calf raises though to Match lol


don't knock the minicalf crew


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Strong as fvck but bollocks to doing deads with plates flying off the end :wacko:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> don't knock the minicalf crew


im part of the crew - so it was a tongue in cheek ha


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

ItsaSecret said:


> the guys 22


LOL at his legs telling him to fck right off!!!! shaking like hell!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> im part of the crew - so it was a tongue in cheek ha


nothing makes my calves grow. My thighs look huge in comparison, especially on my tiny legs


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

heres an older clip of him lol

@marknorthumbria the bar is meant to be thin, made for deadlifting. thick oly bars are pieces of **** to deadlift with.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> heres an older clip of him lol
> 
> @marknorthumbria the bar is meant to be thin, made for deadlifting. thick oly bars are pieces of **** to deadlift with.


cool didnt know that,

they should change the material then as obviously its not cut out for this guy Lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

Crazy heavy lifting but for me a deadlift is a lift from a dead stop.

Jesus he barely lowers the bar its that bent.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> cool didnt know that,
> 
> they should change the material then as obviously its not cut out for this guy Lol


thats the point... the material is extremely versatile, it'll bend, but it'll always bend back straight, the bend gives you an edge on deadlifting, however at the top of the rep it'll be harder as it whips downwards. this is why he shakes.

texas power bars, okie power bars etc, they bend but are v strong


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> thats the point... the material is extremely versatile, it'll bend, but it'll always bend back straight, the bend gives you an edge on deadlifting, however at the top of the rep it'll be harder as it whips downwards. this is why he shakes.
> 
> texas power bars, okie power bars etc, they bend but are v strong


the bar bending is the last thing i want it to do lol!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

back says no.


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

He's a beast he used to be 30%+ bodyfat pulling about 800 a few years ago then he lost alot of BF and turned into a bigger machine.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Machine!! Love it!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

machine and a nutter :thumb:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

"babyslayer".....wtf?


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> the guys 22


BEAST MODDDDDEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Did he warm up? Awesome strength but the way it looks I would think not! I would not want to be his back in 3 years! Please tell me he warmed up and also check before you lift! I minor thing like a dropping plate could cause a massive back injury! I do know, I have had them! All the same , for sheer power, awesome! Good luck mate, John


Of course he warmed up. He's pulled 837 raw in competition and would have pulled 864 if his grip hadn't gave out at lockout before the down signal. He knows what he's doing John.

What makes you think he didn't warm up?


----------



## woody081 (Aug 13, 2013)

Been following this guy for a while. Has a big youtube channel.

Anyone interested in strength should take some time to look it over. Some interesting views on the subject !

Geoleeman on YouTube.


----------

